# April/May Cyclers



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

A home for the IVF Wales ladies planning a cycle in april/may



Em


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

*Tiptoes in to check the decor*  Looks nice  , hoping I may be able to make a home in here soon.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal   glad you like the decor, i will not be joining you in here for tx but will be popping in and out on a regular basis  

I will be in the June/July one


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I will ensure refreshments are always available for you   x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't think I'll be cycling with you either Sally, unless my plan goes ahead


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

The pair of us will be bouncing of the walls, rocking back and forth and chanting in our drug induced frenzied states - still at least we'll have eachother chick.  Two little


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm bridging March and April - my EC is now April Fools Day!!!! Sounds about right for me!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

april fools day lol

what time?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Going in for 8.30 on Tuesday, hope they knock me out a bit more this time... I'm pretty sure I was trying to "help" them last time! Might be a hallucination though!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was out for the count this time and slept for 2 hours after too

for me 2nd ec was the best cause i was awake lol....i am a little odd lol


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm the complete opposite - I just want to be completely knocked out - and for the ET too - I've had a traumatic one in the past, and don't EVER want a repeat of that.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will they knock you out this time for et?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, if I get to it this time!  And because I've got a dodgy cervix, they might actually do the transfer through the wall of the womb too... which is a bit rare, but they have done one before in Cardiff (with success apparently!)  But I can't think about that until I know we've got any fertilised, it's one step at a time for me this time, rather than the rollercoaster I usually go on - hoping for this that and the other.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I was almost fully awake in my EC (i say almost because apparently my heartbeat slowed a little as it was racing when i went in so they said i was little relaxed !) but talked all the way through and remember it all fully ! my DH was shocked when he saw me coming back in the wheelchair chatting away, as the lady in the next bed had been out cold since coming back about 20 mins before me LOL !! but it was fine and i am not worried (to be honest general anesthetic scares the life out of me i hate it so being awake gives me a sense of control, I know    )

Great news too cat, I am sure this will be your time,  , and hopefully we dont meet up again in the clinic (in the best possible way of course !x) unless we are both there next year showing our bundles of joy off  

And xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if sil wasn't getting wed i would be a may girl

think i should have fet first week in june depending on af and if frostie make blast that is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

siheilwli

good luck tomorrow, you must post asap


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat, all the best for EC tomorrow sweetie, let us know    

Andrea x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah good luck for the morning siheilwli


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck Cat


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Back home, a bit groggy, they got 7 eggs, so I'm hoping for a few embies  . They also did a dummy transfer, and it could be a normal transfer for me now that they "know the way throught the cervix"!

We're going for assisted hatching probably, we don't really have enough to push for blasts this time.
C
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

siheilwli well done on your 7 eggs have you gotta wait for a dreaded phone call in the morning       hopefully transer will be fine this time babe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Cat, hope your call is good tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done 7 is great

good luck with the phone call


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good news Cat, well done x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat

Well done     for tomorrow now, hope your resting honey x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been up  since 6.30   feeling sick with worry about the dreaded fertilisation call this morning - dh will answer the phone with me prancing about like a loony - I hope they phone soon.... it's supposed to be between 9-11.......


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

siheilwli  good luck they should be ringing soon then you can relax!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Bad news for us this time again - no fertilisation.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im so sorry babe ...was that with icsi?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh no Cat, I am so very sorry for you and DH, you must be so upset, did they have any reason why this could have happened again honey   take some special time out together now xx thinking of you


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes with ICSI, which is incredibly rare! The worst thing is there's no real explanation.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg i am so so sorry

its so hard when you get no answers, i hope they were sensetive


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

As always, they were absolutely lovely.
c
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gutted for you i hope your ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good im glad they were.

have you got a follow up booked


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you both Cat


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, we've now got a courier picking up our frozen embies tomorrow morning from London, bringing them back to Cardiff, for a transfer tomorrow!!! 

My DH is a STAR for organising all of this! At least it feels like this cycle isn't a total waste of time.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cat, there's some light at the end of the tunnel for you.  Hoping things go well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hunni

how many frosties so you have?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Got four frosties, so let's hope I only have to thaw two! They're in there two by two!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my fingers and firmly crossed for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Cat - hope this is a success.  Big thumbs up to your DH - what a star!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wow cat thats awesome news for you  , i will have everything crossed it works for you this time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

your hubby sounds fab! thats great news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

any news on the thaw hunni?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I imagine they're still on the M4 now!!! I'll probably get a call this afternoon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am praying for you hunni.

im off to meet the girls later so might not get back online...poo poo


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

well if anyone's drinking - raise a glass for me and my embies!!!
C
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will have a weak shandy for ya


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i will keep checking wont be leaving till 2 so you might have heard by then  ... if not no doubt everyone will be on here asap when they get back to check you have the embies back where they belong!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

We've heard that they've arrived, waiting to hear if they made the thaw. DH brought me beautiful orange roses - didn't know anything about the colour being good fertility wise though - let's hope it's a good sign.  
C
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg im nervous for you

they don't take long to thaw so hope you get the call asap


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

It's felt as if I've been on death row here!!!  

Anyway good news - one 6 cell embie good and ready to be back where it belongs! They're now defrosting the second straw (cos there seemed to be only one in that straw) which might be 3 embies or 2. If there's 4 that survive the thaw we can either refreeze 2 if they all survive, or leave them till tomorrow and do a 3 day transfer... I'm absolutely over the moon    WE DEFINITELY DID THE RIGHT THING!   for the others now.  

But worst case scenario is we've got a beautiful 6 cell ready to be put back with assisted hatching!!!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope they're having a great time! I would have loved to be there...


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just a bit


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Right last post - we're off to have two put back!!!!     

speak later girls
C
x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I have nothing but absolute praise for IVF Wales - I thought they were just fantastic with us this cycle - can't fault them at all.  I'm now resting up with two embies safely inside! Transfer was problem-free.

Hope you girls enjoyed your meet and had a good chinwag!
C
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im just in from the meet up!...im really pleased for you after yesterday i bet your really chuffed tonight


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Cat ....   this works for you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so so very pleased for you 

well done

miriam had a drink for you!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Good girl miriam!

C
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol..i only had 2.5 pints everyones gunna think im an alcoholic!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat, brilliant news love, you cuddle up and take care xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Miriam don't worry - a pint of that was for me!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah...fingers crossed you cant drink for 9 months


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you see lovely lyndon?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, he was an absolute star - spent a long time discussing with us, and even showed us our failed embies through a microscope. I think they are a wonderful team to be honest.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep he and the team are great.

the ones that failed to thaw?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

no, the ones that failed to fertilise - basically they were just still eggs that just didn't do anything.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did he have any idea why?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Not really, but looked irregular, so his guess would be that there was a problem with the eggs. that's what he was showing dh, how "different" they were to normal eggs he sees.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah i see

you must be chuffed with your 2 snowbabies?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, we're just relieved and happy that this cycle didn't end a total bust like the last one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so 16days til test?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

yes, probably be stir crazy by then, and if it doesn't work I usually bleed way before then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers well and truely crossed for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Cat - so glad you've managed to get something so positive out of what was starting to look so bleak.  Keeping everything crossed that these are in for the long stay


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Sal - are you starting on your DIUI soon?
C
x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I am indeed - counting down the days to the end of this cycle then it will be all systems go!  Excited and terrified and of course impatient as usual!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

don't blame you, hope these next days fly by!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick - waiting is the name of the game with this whole fertility lark isn't it!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat - hope your ok today, keep up the positive thinking   after all you went through for this .. it has to be your time now


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Let's hope so.. I've been doing the Big Brother commentary this morning - Day 2 in the Siheilwli womb... and the embies are 4 days old... looking for a place to settle today, before becoming blasts tomorrow!  

Decided the big-un will play rugby, the smaller will probably be footie!
C
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 2ww has already sent you crazy lol

loving it though

you stay away from the pee sticks til proper test date


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - No real point in telling me that... I know my weaknesses!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you an early tester?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I never even get to test date usually - come on far earlier, but yes I still do test early!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

naughty...im exactly the same!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you naughtie girls, i bled early this time too

sshhh but i might be joining in this cycle


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Miriam - impossible not to!!
Kara - how have you managed that one?! That's great news if you can.
C
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat - you made me laugh with yout BB comments, I can just imagine you too ! x glad that your keeping positive too   

Kara -- never mind SHHH i hear you !! what are you like lol, thought you were cycling with me !! but I know now that you have a different plan everyday   hope they give you the answers you want honey


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol when you looking at then kara ..may?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe april lol i know im mad but got to get clinic to agree yet


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm sure you've got your wiley ways... course you can't tell us... you'd have to kill us!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona torture them lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness how was your scan?


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Kara here I am,

Great news you can hopefully start again very soon. Fingers crossed they agree to what you want. This is for the FET isn't it? Hopefully see you in clinic next week x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah this will be a fet but we will only have transfer if we get to blastocyst

how you feeling?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cat, how are you doing?  Hope you're keeping sane


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

As sane as possible!!! Got bored today, so made a batch of muffins! Course I had to taste them too!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

but did you taste them all?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

No    Still got a tin-load of them. I think I just wanted to make them rather than scoff them... maybe it's the nesting instinct or something.... or just 2ww boredom!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd want to eat them


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I've also eaten a walnut cake!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Not a WHOLE one can I add!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

dont put too much pressure on yourself sweetie

ivf puts weight on


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I flipping well did this cycle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did too

just wish my old clothes would fit


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I put on loads of weight with the last cycle, and just cant shift it !!, but small price to pay when it works girls  

Cat -- your cooking sounds divine, you should come on our meet and bring some LOL !! (i know its a little far for you, but you could get the flash car again!), how are thinks in the BB womb, anything to report ?

Lots of love 

Andrea xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

When are you planning a meet next I'd love to be there if I can!  No symptons at all to report on BB day 5 - embies 7 days old and being very quiet (you know how it is mid-BB season... gets a bit more exciting near the end!). If I get past tomorrow wihout spotting it will be a real milestone for me!

And if this turns into a -ve, I'll be back in slimming world asap!


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi girls,

This is the 3rd attempt now my posts don't seem to be appearing!

I'm fine thanks Kara, Just glad you've all mentioned the weight thing as tonight especially I noticed how much I seem to have gained I look much bigger than normal and I'm glad that it's definitely the IVF and not just me expanding! As Popsi said a small price to pay if it works though so the least of my worries at the moment! Let me know what dates you get confirmed for fet xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm jumping ship today girls over to Slimming World, I just think I can eat more on it  .... greedy I know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i won't be joining you girls this cycle

i called today to book my scans and called and called and called and then omg janet asnwered the phone, didn't realised it was her at first and i went onto explain what i was phoning for and she went through the diary seeing if marie had put me in, anyway she then said are you on the trial and i said no and she asked why i was having scans and i said that janet have agreed to a saline and blood flow scan and she said on did it....hello yes you did and then asked why so i said cause we have failed so far

hello **** from elbow!!!

anyway after the nurses saying that a saline scan and a fet can be done in the same month she said probably not as it would wash away some liing and we would talk about it more next week. well ifshe says that now then in my mind im not gona do it

lovely lyndon of course emailed me back asap, the guy is a star and really cares

i might have been a little well to the point but hello we are paying. I love IVF wales but think the knowlegde needs to be spread so you get the same answers from all

i don't care how they do it but they need to sort the phone sitution out and yeah i hope they read this and think im being arsey because i am, this is not good enough.

infertility sucks and we need prompt replies to questions and to be given dates etc for scans that were spoken about.

opps i went off on one didn't i.....sorry

I blame PMT


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

balls...thats crap kara ..have you got an appoinment next week then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thursday is scan day, she has booked me in for 11.15 but i will have to wait as she is seeing me between appointment!!!

this PMT is bad **** lol

i feel like a crazy woman, im sure i ****** her off not that i care hehe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i wouldnt worry ..im sure you will sort it out with her thur!


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Nightmare Kara, I'm sure they'll agree to something your happy and comfortable with on Thurs.

I hear what your saying though it can be very frustating when you get different answers.

Hope PMT Eases off, It's prob from it being a big build up -I do feel your pmt pain its such a nightmare-! 

I should be in there Thurs having transfer all going well so will maybe see you then x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Cat, how are you doing?  Hope you're still enjoying the cakes  

Did you have complete rest after transfer?  I never know what's best but DH doesn't let me get out of bed for 3 days ... drives me


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Andi, I'm ok. Had a bad headache yesterday, and a bit of one today... that always happens to me just before AF... which is usually about now... so I'm a bit wary and a bit nervous in case I start to bleed early again. Hope the bum bullets keep it all away!! 

For that reason alone.... I felt completely justified in scoffing my muffins yesterday! 

I did rest a lot after transfer this time. I have a friend who on her 7/8th IVF got her BFP even though she had broken her pelvis and was on bedrest... so I decided horizontal is the way to go for me too. I quite obviously have implantation issues, so I'm still not doing much actually. This way I know I've really given these embies a shot.  I even avoided unneccessary car journeys as well.. I know it's not logical and a bit  , and there's people who say go for walks to increase the blood flow, but I have tried it that way, so this time I'm being a proper couch potato!  God, if this doesn't work... I'm going to have to really get down the gym!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cat ... think positive hun     Symptoms are so unpredictable, you can't read anything into signs at this stage


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks, is it me or is does Cardiff make you wait a hell of a long time to test?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Compared to other clinics I'd say they do.  I had a 2 day transfer on both my cycles and test day was the same as if I had a 3 day ... 16 dpt, they didn't extend it to 17 and also last time my test day was Good Friday so they told me to test on 15 dpt    I have no idea when the 'correct' time is


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

In a sort of "normal" cycle you'd be testing about 14 days after ovulation, so that's 14 past egg collection! Which could be 12 days post transfer!!  But I think for the clinic it's prudent to wait longer so that there's no question about a false negative - waiting that long guarantees an accurate test, and perhaps even avoids the pain of a chemical pg sometimes.  

Having said that I would feel a little better if I ever saw any kind of BFP - even a flippin shadow! I can't tell you how much I've kept pregnancy test manufacturers in business these last few years!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know what you mean Cat and the opk's for me too 



siheilwli said:


> I can't tell you how much I've kept pregnancy test manufacturers in business these last few years!


How is Monkeymind? Hope you're doing okay

Cat, you'll have company in the 2WW next week by Ness


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah! Nice to go nuts in company!  

Andi - are you thinking of doing an antagonist protocol then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls girls

you are gona have to trust me on this one, a faint postive is not good and if anything this just adds to the problem as you know you can get pregnant but can't keep it, it feels so much harder than a bfn

i know at least you would know implantion has tried to take place but the heart ache of what could have been lives with you forever

oh a happy note its thursday lol!!!!!!!yep im mad


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - point taken. But sometomes I'm desperate to know that my body has tried to do SOMETHING at least to try and welcome the embies. Its hard too to not have ever seen even a faint +


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets hope you get a nice strong postive.

and no testing early


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've just been reading what you think is best for the 2ww rest or not? I'm really in 2 minds about this? I've heard conflicting stories, some people say rest is best others say when they didn't rest and just got on with things they got a BFP! I'm soo confused. I'm think I'm more inclined to think it is just down to mother nature and as you said the other day Kara "luck". It seems to be a bit like Russian Roulette if it lands on the black sort of thing?? 

Confused Ness x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - yessir!!!!

Ness - just do what you feel comfortable with. Me - I'm really really comfortable slobbing around!   I've given up looking for a perfect solution to all this anyway - as you said if it's going to work, it will.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have done both, rested and not rested.

first time i got pregnant i did rest and had time off work

second time i had one week off and went camping and drag racing 5 days post transfer

all other times ive taken time off work and generally taken it easy , not anymore lol next time im gona have 1 of 2 days post et off and thats it, back to normal for me

i always say don't do anything you would regret but the same time, you will always think what ifs

a read a study that says bed rest makes no differences what so ever and lets me honest if it did, all clinic would say go home and stay in bed

one of the hardest things about tx is deciding what to listen too, i say listen to your heart and take it day by day if you can

i truely believe if its gona work it will.

ness good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Kara I'll let you know how it goes.

I agree I just think if it's gonna work it will whatever you do-within reason of course, obviously not a good idea to take up weight lifting! But yes I also agree Siheilwli you must do what your most comfortable with,I'm the kind of person that probably get's a little more stressed by doing nothing for longer tahn a day so I actually think it may be counter productive for me to lay in bed for a few days but if you enjoy that then its probably good for you. Hope your feeling o.k.  Xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Ness - also it does take me a good few days to recover from EC an ET (I also get knocked out for the transfer too...long story) I'm bloated and uncomfortable for a few days, so the rest is just good for that too. But the 2ww can definitely be stressful with TOO much time on your hands!     I'm actually keeping sane by doing a bit of paperwork as well as "resting"!  When is your test day?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck today ness


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

How was the scan Ness?  Is all on track?


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi

I have been in and out of FF for a wee while now, we are on our first IVF at IVF Wales with EC/ET due at the end of this month so I think this is probably the right thread for me  

(I have posted "Hello I am new" threads on various different parts of this board before but it's so huge I could be introducing myself into 2010 if I did it every time).  

I had my first scan yesterday and can totally sympathise with the left hand/right hand thing going on at the clinic Kara.  It does seem sometimes that the nursing staff seem to be more knowledgable than the doctors too.

Good luck Siheilwi - I hope i've spelt it right    I'm not sure how I'm going to sit still for the 2WW - but taking it a day at a time right now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome lola

welcome to the madness lol

you are in the right thread. im glad you agree with my rant, its not often that i do rant but i was so mad that day.

i know we are all numbers but i would have thought after 3 years of tx she would have maybe remembered what she ad said a few weeks prior, omg im off again

ness where are you?rhys if your online please update with  news lol


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks kara - let it all out if you have to!  

BTW, what is natural FET?  Is it where you don't have drugs to prepare for egg transfer?  I am still trying to figure out all the abbreviations I'm afraid


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah frozen embryo transfer with no drugs

what drugs and dose are you on?


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Erm, I'm currently doing .05mls of Suprecur, on Tuesday I start on Menopur and the following week I have another scan.

DH prepares the jabs and I inject myself - it's easier that way - though I have a lovely bruise on my tum where I must have done something wrong.  It's going OK though and getting easier all the time.  

I am feeling fairly positive about the treatment but like I say taking it one day at a time.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the mad house lola!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Lola .. Croeso!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Lola - Hi   welcome to the mad house !


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

spooks said:


> Dh did my jabs for iui and I bruised badly after the last jab and he's a medic!!


OMG Spooks ..... you've given too much away now 

I bet you have a nurses outfit too


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Lola - sit back and watch your sanity slide away  

Sooo looking forward to becoming a pin cushion


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I've been particulary subdued for a while. I was spotting yesterday, but it's even heavier today, looks like it's all over for me. Had a monster migraine yesterday, which ramped up for 3 days - it's always the first sign for me that my hormones are changing and af is just round the corner. It's such a bugger... and I know SOME women have implantation bleed etc.. but I know my body so well by now. I spoke to the clinic, and I've upped my cyclogest to 3 a day, although I think I'm fighting a losing battle to even get anywhere close to test day... yet again. I feel deflated and defeated.    We fought so hard for these little embies, and so many variables have gone wrong with each cycle I just don't know where we go from here.    Sorry for ranting I'm utterly fed up to be in BFN camp!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Cat   you have been through such a big fight to get this far.

Have you bled this early in the past?  Have they said to test or not?

Try and stay calm and I know you don't want to hear this from people because as you say you know your own body.

Here for you


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks girls for the support. Unfortunately I always bleed early, actually this is the furthest I've got during tx, but that may be because of the extra doses of cyclogest.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry sweetheart - this truly is the cruelest journey there is.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning babe

Monday should be my scan and I guess I get whatever drugs they want me to take....and presumably I get some indication as to when they need to see me over the coming 2 weeks..... obviously I am fairly clueless   LOL

How's things?  What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh sweetie, it's such a roller coaster of emotions isn't it    

Quiet weekend for us - we were up early to take Barney to the Vet - I didn't really sleep much because I was fretting so came down to them at 05:45 so I am shattered now and really would like to spend the day in bed...might have a snooze in the conservatory in a bit.

I have reflexology on Tuesday - cannot wait, it's one of my most favourite things


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning 

Cat I am so sorry for your news honey xx   there is nothing i can really say, your right you know your body, we get so clued into it with years of tx that we know when things are right and not xx I am thinking of you and DH a lot  , dont rush things now your still young, take a little time out xx

Lots of love

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cat im sorry you have had spotting, i hope it stops

sal you should have your first jabs on monday evening and we given a tx plan, with all the days set out for you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hope that's the case Kara - will make life a lot easier for planning around work etc.  AF isn't full flow yet but cramping away so it's a matter of time LOL


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - I have always found that on the months when I am looking for day one i seem to spit and spot brown stuff for ages       and wondering is this day one, is the next day day one etc, and on the months when I have nothing to worry about, like last week, bang full blown blood first day !!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it worked that way when i had iui and i don't think its changed much


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I clearly spoke too soon as we seem to be picking up speed here now  


Is it day 10 ish that they call you back for the follie check scan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to go on day 11, but different hospital chick xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just gona check my notes

brb


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara.. you make me laugh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok sal

day 3 scan and start jabs i had 0.3 suprecur and 75iu menopur

day 9 scan

day 14 scan trigger and then insem day 15


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG sally, you'll be a pin cushion on Weds Mon. Have you had injection training yet?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Eeek - no I haven't had training which is why my mum is coming with me to the appt - she's a retired nurse.

I presume they can amend the days depending on the fit with weekends - day 14 will be a Friday so presumably if they think I'm not ready then they will push me to the following Monday - day 17.  Hoping it will be the Friday though as that would be ideal for time off work.  I know there's no evidence it makes a difference but I think psychologically I would benefit the first time.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You'll have all the backup you need then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they will adjust the days

jabbing is easy hunni, once the first one is done the rest are like riding a bike. Deep breathes and just do it


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, I think mum is secretly quite pleased she gets to come and be involved bless her....and I am pleased as it isn't every parent's dream for their gay daughter to do this but it show's she supports me and Karen.  I really want Karen to do some of the jabs as it is important to me that she is involved as I don't want her to be a by-stander.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bless ya

no chance and im letting luke jab me lol saying that he might have to with the gestone **** jabs lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't **** jabs would be a service beyond me thinks!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pete always double checked my doses etc but he wouldn't inject me, said he hated seeing me doing it let alone him do it to me.

Hope Karen isn't squirmish Sal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke only ever watched once and that was on you tube

grace ribbed luke when he went white at ec, when they put the needle in my arm lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Karen can't watch my blood tests but she's ok with needles in general.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

post your You Tube link Kara ... plz.  Sure it'll help Sal


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, sounds good...lemme see.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok im off to find it

please mods leave my you tube link


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

down reg jab






down reg and stimms jab

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=MyN1sm0

trigger shot

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - the injections were fine, no problem at all with them, and the IUI is fine too, i had no ill effects whatsoever after it, i went straight back to work after all 3 attempts and did not feel like i'd had anything done at all   .. sal I think its lovely of your mum to go with you, at the end of the day your her daughter and i am so pleased she is proud and supportive of you, it doesnt matter how you get there she will have a lovely grandchild with 2 wonderful parents xx 

John would have loved to have had a go at mine, he is not squeemish at all.. but there is no way i was having anyone but me sticking needles in me  , he used to watch me everytime though hopeing for a go i reckon LOL !


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, I have no idea how you did your jabs in the car park.  Mine always turned into a ritual especially when doing the both  

How the heck did you video your trigger shot, Pete's finger was on the teletex remote checking the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a male mate video them lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG and you look so happy about the whole kerfuffle.....I think I'd better not show Karen, she'll have a breakdown.  LOL

I shall practice grabbing a nice bulge of my tummy....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sitting down is easy for pinching fat

hope it didn't scare you, if i get to do the gestone i will video it too lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

LOL, now that I will have to see!!!

Not scared, just intrigued..... so much stuff to muddle around with.  Barney will want to "help" and I will end up injecting him if I'm not careful.  

Did they give you that yellow pot to dispose of the needles etc?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah they will give you a yellow pot its called a sharps box and you might even get a little bag


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

How very exciting - probably add that to my bill too LOL


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

but don't expect too many spare needles and syringes, they're a bit 'careful' at giving them out.  Anyone else noticed that, especially the green needles and 2ml syringes.  My first trigger I only had 2 syringes and they gave them to me on the Fri, trigger was Sat, when I realised one of the syringe packs had a hole in it it was too late to get more so I had to ask a friend who's a nurse to get me a spare. 

They don't charge for them but I'm sure they're in the cost somewhere


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did notice that this time, but all the other time ive been given loads, so i have lots now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

they must be having a cut back  .. they can't be making enough money


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know that ivf wales is a none profit clinic as is all nhs ones, think most clinics make there money of the blood test etc


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I've been absent for ages from FF.  Had a really difficult couple of months as have had some fairly significant difficulties with my dh    .  All related to babies unfortunately. However, we're agreed on moving forward now and I start d/r on Monday (argh!! really scary).

I have all the drugs in the fridge and all the needles etc but the clinic was mega busy last Thursday when I went in and she was so quick in showing me what to do I really hope I get it right.   Also, they didn't give me any alcohol swabs so guess I don't need them?  Presume they are just to clean the skin rather than stop it hurting so much?

I've got 0.5ml Suprecur from Monday then baseline scan on 29th April.  Provisionally booked in w/c 12th May for ec etc.

So I guess I can legitimately join this thread now.

Hi to everyone and good luck, I haven't read back through the whole 14 pages but I can see a couple of you are also April/May cyclers too.  (Hi Sal, hope it's going ok for you  )

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend, take care.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats so unthoughtful posting scan pics, isnt t wierd that some people think its good to show is this type of thing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura welcome back 

men can be pains lol

so is this your first IVF?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Laura!  Fab to hear from you.  Sorry to hear it's been a rough time but glad you're in a position to move forwards now. It'd be lovely to follow your progress with your cycle - sending you lots of  

We're meeting up again soon as the last meet (3 April) was a success so do come along if you're free, it was a really good evening and very beneficial to be able to talk, laugh and moan.     Think the next one will be 1 May at the Harvester, McArthur Glen.

Spooks - what is up with these people??  OMG they just have no idea do they?  Do they need a bloody billboard message to bash some sensitivity into them?

Andi - I'll be sure to check all is in order before I leave then.  Presumably my GP could help if need be??


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Except our resident moderator and AF monitor - AKA Rhys


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara - yes, my first IVF and up till now I've only done clomid (x 9 cycles all neg and hardly any ovulated) plus had lap last July which showed everything normal

Sal - meet sounds really good, I'll check my work diary on Monday for 1st May.  By that stage I guess I'll probably be really crazy from all the drugs so could do with a natter.

Has anyone got stories about side effects from the suprecur?  I'm hoping to get off lightly if poss


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

side effects of down reg

hot flushes, moodiness, night sweats, head aches , hey its all part of the fun

some ladies get nthing of course


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Would be great if you could make it Laura - it's really refreshing to be surrounded by ladies who totally get all of this.  I'll be loopy too as I'll probably be on 2WW #1 by then.

Ladies - thinking of starting a diary for this cycle - "CookieSal's Mission Mini me - Take 1".  You think it would help or drive me nuts?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

diaries are great

i have one on another site i use


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think I might.  Perhaps I'll start it on Monday once I have had the scan and know it's all systems go!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I kept a diary both times Sally, it helped me offload my feelings sometimes.

I read through my first diary just before starting my second


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

forgot to say Hi Laura, welcome back


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness loads and loads of luck tomorrow we will all be waiting for you news, what time is ec?

sal good luck to you too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ness, good luck hun  

I always feel like I've exploded after the trigger, I found it hard to walk far last time  

Hope DH is better


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck Ness, hope it's good news babe x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Spooks - i know people are so insensitive and they seem to think because we cant have children at moment, we need to know every tiny detail about they preganancies/ babies etc, and WE DONT   , its horrible and they they say "oh i understand" well the bloody well dont !!!! ok rant over

Ness - all the best of the luck in the world for tomorrow honey, I will be thinking of you, hope you get lots of nice strong eggs, let us know when you feel up to it xx   

Sal - OMG !! i cant belive you go tomorrow chick, you must be so excited and so nervous also, i will be thinking of you, what time are you going, let me know how it goes xx


Cat - how are you and DH sweetie   

Right ironing is calling now   cya later

Andrea xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

spooks i agree we are each others lifelines  , I nearly finished ironing now, DH changing all the beds bless him, he wonderful (just dont tell him i said that  )

Enjoy your dvd spooks

x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Afternoon ladies - you're so right, I'd be lost without you lot.  I got really annoyed when Karen told me one of her friends is pregnant with her 2nd baby.  This girl has abused her body and yet still gets what she wants whereas you ladies are doing everything humanly possible and still get denied (for now).  

I'm feeling a bit anxious about tomorrow - mostly that they will see a cyst and tell me to come back next month    Trying to be positive and believe that all will be OK and I can finally get started.  At the moment I am munching my way through a bowl of dried banana chips, brazil nuts and peanut M&Ms whilst watching the swimming on TV.

Ands - you are truly virtuous doing the ironing - Karen will be getting on with ours later - she's good at it  

Spooks - watcha watching hun?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you & DH Cat


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks all for your kind messages I will keep you posted when the drugs have worn off!

Spooks-glad you cleared things up with your BIL. I understand how you feel. Coincidently my (look at a man get preg friend) rang this aft and she said what you up to then? I said "going in for IVF tomorrow " "Oh are you, I forgot about that". That's quite good going though -she normally just talks about her kids (which I don't mind) but asks nothing! I just think people who haven't been through this just don't get it. As everyone said at least we can understand what each other are going through. x

Sal-Best of luck for the morning fingers crossed for you  x

Hi to everyone else off to get some sleep now ready for the morning x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Just a quickie 
ness Best of luck for you today xxxxx
Sal best of luck for you today as well hun xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal and ness where are you?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Update on the other thread ladies.

Ness - hope it was all good babe x


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls hope your all o.k. this evening, sorry I haven't posted earlier been asleep all day then my mums just left.

Sal-Really good to hear that you can still go ahed with medication I'm sure it will all be fine I've got my fingers crossed for you.   x

EC went well got 12 eggs which I'm really shocked about as I only had 10 follies so don't know how an earth thats happened! Asked nurses 1 said 2 eggs can grow in 1 follie other nurse said that couldn't happen so don't know? I doubt whether 2 new follies and eggs could have grown between Fri lunch time and this morning I stopped Menopur Fri, but hey who knows I will find out in the morning when I get the phone call arrrgghh! I'm just gald they managed to get a good amount. The only prob is I'm really constipated at the moment so have had to take laxative tonight to make sure it's out of my system by transfer as last time after EC I was constipated and had the most horrendous stomach cramps the night before my transfer I nearly passed out it was so painful so I don't want this happening this time in case it happens after transfer. I think its a side effect of meds/hormones. Sorry if that's TMI!   xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done Ness, that sounds like really good news. x

Well between us we managed the jabs, my mum is a retired paediatric nurse so is au fait with needles and pens so was not phased by it all.  I'm still a bit teary - think the events of the day have taken their toll on me somewhat.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

WELL DONE HUNNI

fibre gel for constipation and yeah you can get 2 eggs from 1 follies sometimes more

i had a double yolker first time

good luck with the call tomorrow and please please keep us posted , been thinking about you and sal all day


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done ness on your 12 eggs ..i have my fingers crossed for your phonecall in the morning       ..think positive sal...i hope your worrying for nothing!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Me too - I have always said I have total faith in Mr G and I need to remember that now.  If the broid was going to be a problem, he would have taken it out.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done girls, a big day for you both today.

Ness, you can take Lactulose too.  Best of luck for the call tomorrow hun x

Sally   you deserve to keep going on this cycle hun, keep positive and stay calm    Well done on the jabs


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

exactly ..and im no expert but i doubt another one could of grown so quickly since your op..so chin up


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I will def keep you posted tomorrow. 

That's interesting Kara I didn't know you could have double yolkers!

Sal-Try not to worry I agree with Miriam I doubt whether one could have grown that quickley I can unbderstand your worry this whols infertility road seems to be one big worry but try and remember as you said Mr G prob would have removed it if he thought it was going to cause an issue x 

Fingers crossed for the knuckle biting phone call! x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh hun i am sending u loads       thoughts for tomorrow but u dont need them hun 
how are you feeling now??


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Morning Everyone,

Had the call from clinic-out of 12 eggs 3 were immature. Out of 9 usable left 3 fert abnormally. The 6 left had 100% fertilisation(embryologists words) so we're pleased with result. I said I just hope they survive until transfer on Thurs embryologist said they should and sounded positive. We had 8 last time and that didn't work so we know its not quantity it's quality that counts. 

So were feeling relieved!

Hope everyone is o.k. this morning xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great news hunni

what time is transfer?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Ness ... well done you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

my internet connection was playing up this morning   ..well done ness ..what time you going in for transfer?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats good news ness well done hun !!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ness - thats really great news, all the best for EC, what time is it ?

Saly honey - how are you tonight, you have been very quiet last night and today i am a little concerned about you chick xx hope your reflexology helped, mine last night was cancelled   xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Ness.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, thanks Spooks, we've just booked a holiday to Egypt beg of May... I'm just so looking forward to it. 

We know what our next step is though. One more TX end of the Summer hopefully.


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Spooks - when are you starting your next tx?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I think you can get started asap once you get the golden ticket.  We actually did our tick appointment the same night as the open evening - I think DH was going away to work so pleaded with them to let us do it!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Just posted a long reply and lost it....   

Sorry I'm quiet at the moment - I'm   a lot and I don't want to bring you all down too.  I know I may be jumping ahead to an eventuality that won't occur but it's so difficult to think any other way at the moment.  I am practically preparing myself for another op - just the way my mind works, try and reconcile the worst case scenario and pray it's not going to happen.  

Personals tomorrow I promise. xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sal...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh sally..dont be silly you wont bring us down!    at least you will find out tomorrow of mr g..will they ring you to let you know? im the same as you always think the worst so no im not disapointed! did you manage to do your injections ok tonight babe?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal

you get your **** on here and talk to us mate, we are all here for you arent we girls

preparing yourself is good in a way sweetie.

so what happens on thursday are they calling you?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally Honey   , dont you dare keep away from us, that what we are all here for to support each other, so you get here and chat to us about anything at all xx only tomorrow to go love then it will be Thursday, and you will get the call from Mr G, to say everything is fine to carry on with the tx, you wait and see, remember has has been in the womb, so to speak  , and know what is there and would have removed anything that was an issue xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah Debbie will call me once she has spoken to Mr G and shown him the scan pics.  

I keep trying to think it will be OK but the scan did seem to show a broid in the womb cavity and that's what is freaking me out    I don't know enough about ultra sounds to know if they can be misleading or what....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- mine is in my womb too apparantly ? and never been a problem xx you will be fine i just KNOW it xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess time will tell - more bloody waiting - I'm going to put it on my CV under specialist skills at this rate "WAITING"


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well they better call you early hun, im there at 11am so if not txt me and i will kick some butt

how are the jabs?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Look out Sal.. nurse Kara is on the case


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Frustrated - poor thing is living with misery incarnate, it's a wonder she hasn't moved out  

Thanks Kara - I guess it depends when she gets to speak to him.  I hope it's not too late in the day either.

Jabs were ok this evening, think I am getting the hang of them.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Well Sal, dont get too used to them young lady, because your only gonna need them this month, we need a pregnant FF and thats YOU !!! xxx       

Lots of love to Karen honey xx I think sometimes its harder for our partners (but not always of course LOL !!, dont want them getting any ideas  ) xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok lets look at the good things here

Mr g saw a briod at the lap?

he left it there, so this means he was not worried

do you remember where the briod was that he left?

if its in the womb and small he probably left it as an op to remove a small briod would be worst than carrying on.

small fibriods will not effect implantion, yet can grow with pregnancy.

i think it is time however that you start to throw plates etc at the floor and jump up and down shouting its not ****ing fair


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Spooks.. i know just trying to help here  

Sal .. Kara is right too, thats exactly what they told me !!! kara your amazing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi say im amazing again lol....saying that as i blush


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

night night AMAZING Kara   x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well as far as I remember the broid was at the top on the outside of the womb..... that's certainly how I understood it.  That's kind of what's freaking me out, I have seen pics of my womb from the op with nothing there and yet the scan showed something there.  It's been 8-10 weeks since my op so it would seem unlikely that anything new has had time to grow (especially as my hormones were shut down with prostap) so I am confused.  Is this new?  Has what was there moved?  If it had been within the womb cavity then he would have taken it out whilst he was in there.....it's all so strange.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Right ladies, I am dragging myself up to bed.  Speak to you all tomorrow evening. xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the internal scan would show outside the womb too hun, did she deffo say it was in the womb?

did you look at the scan and did she show you where it was?

the womb should on looked like a u on its side, well kinda


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night sal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness good luck for et tomorrow hun

what time is it?

sal good luck to you too hunni


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick, all I can do is hope that the scan was misleading or something  

Good luck Ness, hope it goes well babe. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

or see didn't chcek your notes before hand!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmmm....I'm sure Mr G said it was outside the womb (showed me the pic looking down) but Debbie was seeing something inside - I'm not expecting good news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets hope and pray that someone is looking over you hun. its times like this that worry just takes over and i can really understand and my heart goes out to you

you gona call first thing?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow you ladies do some talking   
It's taken me ages to catch up as I don't think I've been on FF for a couple of days.

Spooks & Ness - thanks for the welcomes
Ness - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be doing the same hopefully in about 3 weeks  
Sal - don't worry hun I'm sure everything will be just fine.  I ended up having the lap cos the nurse saw something on my scan which turned out to be nothing at all!! 

Well, I've done 2 jabs of suprecur. Next one in about an hour, am doing them about 9.15pm as I reckon that's going to be convenient most days.  So far I feel fine/normal although I have a bad cold/cough.
I'm away tomorrow eve for work so I'm packing a cool bag to take my drugs in!!  Good job I'm not flying anywhere as that would look a bit strange if searched...
I'm hoping that the side effects don't kick in with avengence in the next few days.....  Having a really bad time at work at the moment as well  .  Am going to meet with my boss in the next few days and let her know about the IVF so perhaps I can find a new role with less stress for a bit.  Not sure what she'll say but worth a try.

Too much going on in my life at the moment with IVF, work hassles and the problems DH and I have had/having.  Won't go into the details but although we've talked and talked and agreed to move on I still keep thinking about things & negative thoughts which upset me. Not a great place to be when doing tx but he ho, trying to stay as positive as possible.  I'm seeing a counsellor (not the clinic one but one via work) although my appt was cancelled tonight.

Looking forward to meeting up on May 1st.  At the moment I'm supposed to be in Glasgow but depending on my talk with boss I hope to get out of that somehow.  Then I can come and meet all you lovely ladies for a good chin wag  

Good luck again for Ness & Sal for tomorrow


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, as time goes by it's natural you will have more time to ponder but please wait until the call tomorrow, hoping it's good news for you xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't know - I have meetings 09:00-10:00 and 10:30-12:00, not sure what time Mr G gets to clinic to know if Debbie will get the chance to speak to him before he starts seeing patients.  I will probably try and hold out until 12:00 then call and hope I catch someone.   I really don't want to be a nuisance but I'm not sure my anxiety will be able to hold out if I don't hear by the end of the morning.   

My mum just popped over to watch me do my jabs.  I did them myself but I wanted someone else here and Karen is out tonight.  I started to blub and she has reassured me that even if this is worst case scenario and I need another op that I won't be waiting another 8 months.  Feel a little bit better - she's convinced it must be the other fibroid somehow showing up on the scan.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

just realised how long my post was.... I def won't get caught doing one liners will I?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

It was most impressive..... Oh no, now I don't know what else to write.  Ummm...perhaps a little song, something cheerful and positive.  Anyone?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol Laura .... looking forward to meeting you.  Good luck hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done for the super long post laura

men can be well *******...excuse the pun, lukes upset me saying we have spent to much already on tx, bad bad move

but we wil talk at some point when his/our mate goes


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Nah, she was watching the monitor and took plenty of time so she was definitely seeing something.  I just hope it isn't anything too significant or I may just have to have a tantrum....it won't be pretty ladies so look away!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally - see it takes our mums to put things into perspective, xx   worse case senario another lap (not for a min thats gonna happen love) my friend had 4 laps before here endo was under control and now she has a girl and a boy and thinks of laps like going the dentist LOL x  you will be fine, sometimes even nurses can make errors when scanning love xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea .....


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry only just posting I really have got to get a lap top! 

Kara-How did you get on in clinic today? 

SAL-Please try not to worry I really think it's a misunderstanding surley a fibriod couldn't have grown thta quickly or it's been looked at from an incorrect angle and it looks worse than what it is I really am sure that Mr G would have removed it if it was going to be a problem. I know it's easy for me to say but I really believe what I'm saying is right. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hope they don't keep you waiting too long for the call there's nothing worse! xx

CardiffLaura-Welcome, Sounds like your doing the right thing having a chat with your boss the last thing you need is work stress, I was off during all the time I was on drugs this time and it was soo much easier and I feel more positive and relaxed so well worth ruducing workload/hours etc. x

Thanks everyone for the good luck messages for the morning I'm just   all is o.k. with embies I'll keep you posted  xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness ness ness im at clinic at 11am tomorrow you crazy girl, hasn't the in house mod kept you updated shame on him lol

what time is transfer?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Will be thinking of you Ness - bring on the 2WW xxxx  Have you got your pineapple juice and brazil nuts ready?

I'll try not to worry hun but it's what I'm best at - it'll be on my tomb stone

"Here lies Sally - she worried!"


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

All done,  2 8 cells on board maybe 2 to freeze so we're pleased!  

Hope everyones o.k. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done ness

hope your feeling well


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news Ness, well done you.  Are you taking it easy now?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Excellent news Ness.. you take it easy now and let "the in house moderator"   pamper you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yay thats good news ness       are you getting waited on?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

excellent Ness, I'm made up for you both x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so glad ness ur little embies are snuggling in  now hun take it easy hugs emma xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Ness


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, yes the in house moderator is looking after me, monitoring everything as he does. The funniest was in theatre just after they finished the transfer,  due to my sudden need to go to loo which happened just before they started he sits there and says from under his mask "when can she have a pooh now?" they all just burst out laughing!   he was sat there bless him saying "but I'm serious" they just carried on laughing! I explained to him that not many men have probably asked this on behalf of their wives.  I was mortified!   

Feeling fine today just sore boobies and few twinges but thats the progesterone so nothing to report really. Hope all o.k. xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww bless him


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats funny bless him

how are you?

sal how are you hunni?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ness30 said:


> The funniest was in theatre just after they finished the transfer, due to my sudden need to go to loo which happened just before they started he sits there and says from under his mask "when can she have a pooh now?" they all just burst out laughing!  he was sat there bless him saying "but I'm serious" they just carried on laughing! I explained to him that not many men have probably asked this on behalf of their wives. I was mortified!


I think you just made my day  

Nothing to report here, was tempted to spend the day in bed but I am determined not to let the grey cloud get too tight a grip so have rejoined civilisation. If I am told to do trigger shot tomorrow night when will my last jabs be? Tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I keep a personal paper diary every night, it's an unbelievably boring read but like you say it could be useful as I can remember what happened, when etc.

What you up to today chick?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I like his beard, maybe you could borrow it for the next meet!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope you're doing well Ness       
Sally


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - good luck for today, i am thinking of you


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck for today sal not that u will need it cause everything will be fine hun big hugs to you and karen
        love emmaxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck sal hope it all goes well for you

ness how are you hun?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Sal.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

siheilwli 

have you made a follow up hun?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

No I should be phoning today to tell them about the BFN too. Can't work myself up to it yet!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hunni

do you have a plan in place?


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm really not sure what to do next. We'll definitely do another tx end of the summer, but I'm a bit unsure where. I want to do it in Cardiff, the staff are brilliant, and I just feel comfortable there, but because we've had zero fertilization TWICE in a row (IVF & ICSI) I'm really scared it will happen again. DH said - if you've been hit by lightning twice in the same place do you go back!?    Also it's a trek for us, especially with so many clinics to choose from in London. Maybe I should be asking Lyndon questions about it. I'll definitely be wanting to do an antagonist protocol cycle for the next one - to replicate our best cycle in Hammersmith, but I'm petrified (maybe I should say vitirified!!! ) that we might get yet another no fert!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it might be worth emailing lyndon his email is on ivf wales website


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got DH to do the BFN call for me, bless!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless

you ok hun


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

In the past I've been quite angry about all the BFNs but this time I'm just feeling incredibly sad for us. I think within the year we'll stop doing any more tx's and move on to adoption from abroad. We were meant to go to a big family do over the weekend, but we cancelled and went to IKEA and the garden centre instead!!  Felt good doing normal couply things actually, and I'm looking forward to having a nice holiday now.  

So my sort of plan of action at the mo - self medicate!  *DONT DO THIS AT HOME KIDS*!! So I'll take DHEA for a few months hoping it might make a difference to my eggies, take high dose vit B6 & 12 to try and lengthen my luteal phase & use my fertility monitor to see what 4 txs in a year has done to my poor cycle!  I think this is my last ditch attempt at a natural BFP!

How are you doing? What will you have to do for your FET - is it just down regging?

Cat
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nope totally natural no drugs at all for my fet hun

its is very sad sweetie and i hope lyndon can help you


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - nice to have a break from the drugs during tx.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Battery hen checking in - as predicted by my dear mother I am up for follie reduction this Wednesday with my insemination.  I had 10 follies today - at least 6 of them fighting for the top 3 positions.  I think the biggest was either 21mm or 24mm, 2 were at 19mm, 1 at 18mm and 2 more were 17mm with goodness knows how many others chasing their tails!  

Spooks - you've had this follie reduction thing done - we need to talk chick, it sounds scary!  

Karen is as practical as ever - the fact that she probably won't be there helps her to say, "well we knew it wouldn't be plain sailing, now stop drinking so much bloody water!!"  Women, honestly!  

Ness, how are you doing sweetie?

Cat -


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Sal - that's great - you must have really strong uns in there! I'm sure the reduction is not too bad - I've heard it's a bit like egg collection.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes it is like ec, i know they use to then offer ivf if this happened


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah well, will have to wait and see what's what.  Oh my lining was 10mm - is that OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

10mm is prefecto!! lol

you are a good good chicken. did you ask any questions?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not really    Aside from the question about converting to IVF there wasn't much to ask.  Lorraine is lush though - she wished us luck which was nice as I don't think anyone really thinks it will work with the blob there but I am hoping if 3 get released one might find somewhere safe to snuggle in, have to hope.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you must hope hunni. did they say a deffo no to ivf?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I didn't pursue it bc she said I had not been prepared for IVF - not sure what that really means to be honest.  I guess I'll have to leave it to them this time to know what's right.  At least it looks as if I will be OK to produce plenty of follicles if I do have to go down that road in the future.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey you certainly do. 

when are you expecting the call?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sheila said to call around 15:30 if I hadn't heard from them.  I know they have an A4 sheet of people to ring....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats alot of people, she must be on phone duty today as thats who answered the phone to me


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah think the majority are EC....hope they don't put me at the very end of the list


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

all systems go then! do you have to do a trigger shot tonight sal or is that why you have to speak to them?


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi again!

I popped in about a week ago and meant to come back but I don't know where the time has gone - however, I will be making more of an effort this week.

CookieSal - good luck for tomorrow - if I've read it right then that's the big day for you - do they do follicle reduction then basting at the same time or do you have a break in between?  I hope it goes OK for you  

Ness - hope you are taking it easy and have plenty of magazines/DVDs/Books to keep you occupied without getting too bored  

Siwhilie - I will spell your name right sometime - Egypt sounds lovely - are you doing a sightseeing trip or going to the beach?

I have my second scan tomorrow and hopefully we will have more idea of when ec/et is next week  have been trying to think positive which isn't always easy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya lola..  i think sallys in on wed..good luck for your scan tomorrow ..i hope you get your dates!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya lola 

good luck with your scan,


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you, I'm not sure what to expect really - I mean I have had plenty of scans before but more...should I be expecting more scans and how long I have to keep taking the drugs for....we are almost out of Suprecur and have about 4 more days of Menopur....I guess all will be revealed


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Lola - Good luck with your scan.  Hope all goes well.  They do both reduction and basting together whilst I am dozy apparently.

Miriam - trigger is 00:30 tonight (don't ask me how I am going to manage that as I am usually in bed by 10) then reduction and insem at 12:30 on Wed.

Sxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck with trigger hun

lola how long you have you been on the menopur for


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Good luck Sal I'll be thinking of you, at least they can do it all together at the same time those drugs are soo flippin strong you wont know anything about it! So try not to be nervous x  

Lola-good luck with your scan. I haven't been sat at home taking it easy I've just been getting on as normal don't know if this is the right thing to do?I'm not going mad I'm taking full advantage of DH hoovering and doing all the things I hate! but I think maybe if it's going to work it will work regardless of whether I'm resting or not (I hope!)   x

We had good news today they froze 2 of our embies so were pleased.  

Hope everyone else is o.k. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness great news on the snow babies


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol you will be one tired lady tomorrow sal..will karen stay up with you! thats good news on the frozen embys ness..whens your test date?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Karen will probably have to wake me to do it.

Ness - that's great news about the snow babies, well done hun!  You be sure to chill out now. x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat - its good that you have a plan to aim towards, and I think the holiday will do you both the world of good after everything you have been through  

I can understand what DH means when he says about lightning striking ! take some time to think about it, and the travelling must be hard for you too x

I noticed you have said you would like to adopt from abroad, is there any reason for this and not the UK. is there better chances etc ? (i am only asking as we will move to adoption if this does not work in the summer i think)

Love 

Andrea x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Popsi - actually been put right off adoption here by the councils close to us. (You need to be adopting from an authority within about an hour of where you live). Been told we won't be put on the list 'cos we are white with one, another one just gave me a speech about how most kids they adopt out are very damaged children...  so I think at this stage that we'd rather think about adoption from abroad, but again that might change if we seriously look into adoption - I've only dipped my toes in at this stage.  I'd really love to adopt a young child, for various reasons, and you also have to wait longer for a child under 4 in the UK.  I think being in London there's far more mixed race children needing a home, but they generally have a policy of keeping them in care rather than giving them to a family that's of a different race, which saddens me, although I understand the reasons behind it.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat,

Thats really sad, i can see some reasoning behind it i guess, but surely no matter what backround they come from its better them being with a loving family and not in care, and especially in London where there are lots of different cultures it would not matter to any child ... sometimes all these rules make me so angry    as they dont seem to protect anyone 

Sorry rant over, your not gonna need it anyway hopefully chick, as your holiday will chill out out lovely for your next tx

Take care, keep in touch

And xx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I had my second scan today, I have six follicles, two of which are 11mm and the others are all about 8-9mm, they seemed to think it wasn't a very good response to the drugs so have increased the Menopur to 450 iu for the next three days in the hope that it will make the smaller follicles grow a bit more.  

So I am trying to think positive thoughts


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya lola..i wouldnt worry yet increasing your dose should help im sure they can grow quite a bit in 3 days   ..fri is your next scan then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had 6 follies on ,my first go and it did work just didn;t stay
PMA


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, yes - Friday is my next scan.  The way I see it is that it takes one egg and one sperm  and I'm trying to convince myself it's quality not quantity that counts


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo quaility hun

good luck on friday, its not far away


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Lola, what dose were you on hun?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck Lola - drink plenty of water and keep that tum warm and those follies will grow.  

How are we all this evening?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Have they told you to up your protein Lola?  Sally has super follies, take some tips from her


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

God, don't follow my example, I'm some kind of freak of nature I think.    I said to Lorraine yesterday that I'd be the first woman to have IUI egg share.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I haven't but that's because nobody has asked.  Will they ask me tomorrow?  I guess my answer would be yes as I would rather my little follies had a chance to be some use rather than being trashed.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi again

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Sal  

Andi - I was on 375 iu of Menopur which is quite high anyway apparently so it's only going up by 75 iu.

They didn't tell me to up my protein - should I?  And what's the best way to keep your uterus warm?  Big knickers? Cos I already wear them anyway?  I was thinking of having a soak in the tub tonight with a bit of lavendar oil and an early night to be honest?

I've got the Zita West book and I find it a bit of a minefield - take this supplement, but don't take it at the same time as this one oh and eat lots of this stuff....I think I'd rattle like a pill box if I took all the supplements she recommended...  

Funnily enough when I was there today I saw someone I know - it's what you sort of dread really isn't it when you are trying to keep the fact you are having treatment quiet!!  Anyhow she already has triplets who are about 10 years old and I said without thinking "What are you doing here?"   I immediately retracted and apologised for being so nosy but I didn't really expect someone who had triplets to go back for more, especially after such a long gap!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Lola,

Protein can help the follies grow and plenty of water too.  I always used a hot water bottle up to ET but then just a pillow as the heat from a bottle then can be too intense. 

It's funny we think people who have been successful not to 'need' help


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Andi for the tips I will do my best to increase protein for next couple of days and water too   Oh, and I have a lovely furry hot water bottle...will get that out too!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chicken is one of the highest forms of protein. Then fish, milk, eggs, nuts.  Can anyone else think of anything else?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Beans, shreddies, quorn (I'm veggie).  Problem is my appetite has gone at the moment and I don't fancy anything much....I hate forcing myself to eat BAH!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i wish my appetite would go ..i cant stop eating! its prob nerves sal..hopefully you will   out tomorrow when its all over and you are resting up!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck sal for today, you already know im thinking of you

as for zita flipping west i have 2 of her books and omg its all so confusing, i for one go with what the expects say. i think if you did everything that zita west said you would be so very stressed out, some info in useful but on a whole well i think you should all make up you own minds

follies grow on average 2mm a day


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just popping in to say thanks for hints.  I have laid on the sofa and watched 2 hours of TV I recorded last night, drank about 3 pints of water and had (and still do have) a lovely hot water bottle on my lower half!!

Am now of to have my high protein lunch - eggs or fish, eggs or fish....eggs or fish....I might have decided by the time I get to the kitchen...

Hope everyone is well and Sal...keeping everything crossed for you today


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck for toady Sal   xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you ness?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, just had this text from sal

"So sorry  i am late just got home all ok but reacted to sedation, went faint, blood pressure dropped so ended on emergency gynae ward for few hours to sleep it of. better now, but more bleeding than they expeced but seems to have eased, stomach crampy so having a quiet night on the sofa relaxing"

so she ok girlies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to say im use to people prodding around my muff lol but not my mouth


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Sally   .  Hope you're feeling a bit better tomorrow.

Hi everyone else, I can't keep up with you lot lol.  I've not had a chance to get online for a few days.
Hope everyone's ok. 

I've been to a meditation class tonight - thought it may help with all the stresses and to focus on the tx.  It was really good I think but can't tell whether I was actually meditating or if I fell asleep    Either way, it was v relaxing - highly recommend it for any Cardiff based girls.

My tx seems to be really dragging, my baseline is on 29th which still seems like ages away.  I don't think I have any s/effects from the suprecur though which is good.

xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i know what you mean laura..if i miss a afternoon it takes me ages to catch up! i was lucky like you no side affects apart from a slight headache.. if i went to meditation i would fall asleep i did during accupuncture! best of luck for your scan let us know how it goes!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW loads to catch up on girls.

Hope you're all okay?

Sal, hope you're feeling better today    


Ness, hope you're keeping yourself busy


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya chick

Resting on the sofa, tummy muscles are shot - feel like I have done 400 sit ups so think I must have tried to fight the procedure despite the sedation - but otherwise I feel reasonable.  Very light watery bleeding but it hasn't escalated so I am going to spend the next few days chilling out.  My boss is fab and has told me to work from home so no pressure on me whatsoever. 

How are you this morning?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oohh Sal, you've been through the mill  

Good move, rest up and you'll feel better soon. 

I'm off for acupuncture today, I'm starting again in readiness for my next cycle. Then off to do the grocery shopping, since changing my job and cutting my hours I can't really justify shopping online  

Have a great day Sal xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Have a good one Andi xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sal you rest up hunni

andi, sod it shop online lol

how is everyone else today?

ive sorted time off for tooth op, shame luke has to go away for 2 days straight after. no line on opk so not a clue what is going on there, maybe i should change my blood test saying that if it shows im not ovulating no doubt i will have to have another


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You just as well have the test Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes thats what i thought at least that will tell me something


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is this the first time you've tested your ovulation?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was tested years ago, before clomid i didn't ovulate properly but after clomid i did


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

how crucial is this for your natural FET?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would imagine that i need to ovulate to have a natural cycle, ive asked lyndon lol

if not i supose it will have to be medicated but thats 3 times the cost


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

What day of your cycle are you on Kara? Could you be just late ovulating - my latest was day 18.

Andi - My argument is when I actually go shopping I often see things I don't need and end up buying them... so I'm actually SAVING money by doing my shopping online!  

Sal - glad you're none the worse for the reaction to the sedation. Rest up.  

Big hello to everyone else.
Cat
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im on cycle day 15, i will test again this afternoon and see, weird how i got a faint line on day 13

i too shop online and yep i save loads lol


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara - I'm doing my fertility monitor and had a 2nd line from day 6 until about day 9, then nothing, now day 12 and there's a faint line reappearing. It should get stronger now until I see the ovulation sign. With my monitor, it won't give me an ovulation sign until the second line is stronger or at least as strong as the other one. You quite often will get a different reading in the afternoon - the strongest reading will have more chemicals to measure iykwim, although you might actually catch your ov with a pm reading. I try to not go to the loo as long as I can b4 doing the pm peestick! 

Have a look at http://i2.tinypic.com/r1ann5.jpg to see how the second line comes and goes - might make you feel better. By the way, they're not mine!

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i beginning to think my tests are crap lol


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Bear in mind that pic is of the fertility monitor sticks - and the first line in those measure the estrogen levels (the higher the estrogen, the more faint the line goes) whilst the second line measures LH like the cheapo opks. So they will be a bit different - I don't think the first line in the opks fade at all.    Try this afternoon to see if there's any difference. Do you know if you did ovulate naturally around day 14/5 ordinarily?  

It's weird this cycle, I know the drugs mess up your system, but I'm getting ov pains ALL the bl**dy time... I'd swear I was ov today... but know it can't be possible... I think my poor ovaries are groaning after a year of being pumped full of drugs!   
C
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

last cycle i was convinved i ovulating on day 14 but i couldn't of as a had a 42 day cycle

i tested about 2 hours ago so will stop it for today i thnk lol


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Definitely stop!  And no holding them up to the light to see if there's a faint line!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the line is  better in the dull light lol

think i just confused the poor nurse, kerry , i asked her if i can have a natural cycle fet if i don't ovulate, you watch this mess up my plans now lol


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

SAL-GLAD IT'S ALL O.K. NOW SOUNDS LIKE A BIT OF  SAGA BUT AT LEAST YOU GOT THERE! TAKE IT EASY NOW FOR A FEW DAYS SENDING YOU  X

KARA-HIYA, IM O.K. BUT STARTING TO FEEL LESS HOPEFUL AS I HAVE THAT FAMILIAR FEELING BEFORE AF IS GOING TO ARRIVE SO A BIT WORRIED TODAY I WAS QUITE HOPEFULL UP UNTIL TODAY BUT IT SEEMS TO HAVE GOT WORSE TODAY  iTS ALL IN MY LOWER STOMACH SMETIMES NOT PAIN AS SUCH BUT JUST THAT FEELING  X 

HOPE YOU GET SOME LUCK WITH YOUR OPK   WHEN IS YOUR ACTUAL TRANSFER PROVISIONALLY BOOKED FOR? YOUR HAVING BLASTS AREN'T YOU? DO THEY ALLOW 2 BLASTS TO BE TRANSFERED OR JUST 1 ? XXX


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ness a negative day is very normal and i hate to say if but pains mean nothing, my first and longest pregnant, i have really bad af pains

you keep busy hun

transfer is around the middle of june im hoping and yep blast if we get there of course and yep 2 blast as we have failed so much.......saying that if i don't ovulate the plan might have to change lol and hey if might be fresh....watch this space


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Ness - personally I think it would be a total miracle if anything stuck after the events of this month   But I'm grateful to have got this far.  

At the moment the main thing I have is terrible wind and a tummy that makes me look 5 months pg    Is this normal or is another little "special" novelty of mine?!  Bleeding has stopped, just a bit of slightly discoloured CM stuff but not too worried about that after all the poking around - OMG that chair is horrible, I thought dentists were a nightmare til I sat in that thing with my everything on show    

Try not to let those doubts creep in - if there is one thing this forum teaches us, it's that there is no "normal" or "standard" set of symptoms - it's not over til the ugly, fat, wart nosed witch sings!!    Wishing you luck  

Kara - one thing to say re the OPKs - unless you have the machine (like the one my friend from fibroids sent me to try) then the sticks are not reliable.... if I was going to try what you are planning then I would be investing in my own monitor - thing is they are really ££££.  

What do we have planned this evening ladies?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal lol about the chair

if it was fet month i would be using digitals opks saying that i would be stressing though lol

god im so bored in work and clinic haven't called back, doubt they will now


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

No, they may well still call - if it's been really hectic then sometimes they call after 18:00.  I met Ceri / Kerry yesterday as she was looking after people in the tx waiting / recovery room.  (only ever spoken to her on the phone before).  She is soo sweet; I felt so bad because she had to stay late because of me but she was so kind and patient.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

afternoon ladies! glad your feeling more with it today sal..robochair is horrid theres no dignity with it thats for sure!   i gave up with the ovulation testing this month kara i was getting a faint line and was expecting it to get darker days later but didnt so i will start again next month with the digitals! we all have our fingers crossed  for you ness its not over yet!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Robochair      I'm sure that makes it sound too cool..... frightened the pants of me when I first walked in (well it would have if I'd had any on!)    

Don't mean to be gross - look away if you're squeamish - how do you cope with the speculum thing?  I find it sooo painful


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey girls,

After reading these posts I need to buy a fertility monitor      I can't beleive the readings (by eye) of those test sticks.  Does the monitor actually tell you the result?

Kara, do you want to buy some digital tests?

Ness, try and stay upbeat hun, it's difficult to tell anything yet.  You're still a week or so away from testing.  

Sally, In that chair I always think how many bums have been on there before mine .... yukkkk!!!  I hate the speculum, it always hurts me too, mind you last time I was 'out of it' before they speculum went in


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

The only thing I'd say is that I have a monitor (works in the same way as a persona) and yes it does monitor the test sticks, and "learns" about your cycle, BUT you CAN actually read the test sticks in the same way as the monitor does... so you can use the test sticks without having the monitor if that makes sense!

Years ago, I actually "tested" these monitors for a few months before they were for sale in the UK for a study programme.  I like them, but it's not cheap, and if you have cycles that aren't the same from month to month they're not much use. (Cos it only asks you to do the sticks for about 10 days each month after the first month.)


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

The monitor asks for pee sticks from around day 6 or 7, shows low, medium or high (high being when it detects the surge in LH).  I was impressed especially as I had convinced myself nothing had happened that month.  If I find myself needing to check my ov then I would definitely spend the money on one as I cannot read my body from CM etc. 

I think I will ask them to knock me out before they try next time as I was howling at the first attempt - then I heard someone say, I'll get a smaller one and then I don't remember anything else.  I don't know what I did though as they said I had been poorly - don't know if that was due to my obs or whether I was making a fuss    (Hope not).


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I always have to have the small nut cracker too!   When I had my IUI it was just incredibly painful, thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for that Cat   - Ithought I was the only one.  People talk about it being uncomfortable - I was in agony, I thought I was going to break!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

They were having so much trouble with me, they started talking about using a "CLAMP" on the cervix..... I think I would have insisted on being knocked out for that!! Can you imagine the pain?!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I think they just increased the sedation to shut me up - can't blame them.  I'm just scared about having to have it again....    OMG a clamp sounds horrific    I'd love to know how everyone else copes...all the women around me yesterday seemed to be absolutely fine, bit of a rest, quick sandwich and off they went - whilst I was being pushed around in a wheelchair like a corpse  

Andi - you must be right. 

Kara - always good to be prepared!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I read somewhere once that woman are different sizes, length etc ..... just like men I guess.  When I had my last smear I had to have two tests taken as nurse said my cervix was small and they may not get enough cells to test with one.

Do you have trouble at smears Sally?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not really - bit uncomfortable but nothing like this.  This was like my HyCosy when I screamed the unit down.  God, they must hate me.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

With a smear they probably dont need to get you as 'open'


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Probably - man! why does this have to be sooo difficult


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i hate it too! they do have different size ones ...when i have had a smear at my doctors the nurse tried with one and then got a smaller one ..i thought then why not try with a small one first!   ..i cope by thinking it cant be as bad as childbirth ..then i would be screaming!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

True but screaming is what you do for childbirth - it's expected LOL!  If I get to that stage I plan to scream the place down.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls i might not be back on later

so have a great weekend im off drifting

txt me if you need me

big dildos is what we all need lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

LMAO - that's the advice from the expert then!  

Have a good weekend sweetie xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL ! thanks for the advice Kara    

I have a very small cervix too, they always have a job "getting into it!" which is not pleasant at all !!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL Kara

I didn't realise they did different sizes Miriam


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Have a nice weekend Kara -What's drifting? x 

Sal-Hope your feeling better   x

Haven't got a clue what mine is but I know I've got a back to front womb or something!   x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118241.0

ness have a look

jeez girls......years of big dildo have helped me lol.....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Seems like Kara has the answer girls


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl kara! i think dildocam is enough for me!  have a nice weekend drifting!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i am naughtie

glad ive made you all laugh


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

does it have a name Kara .... no batteries i take it?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no batteries and its called luke pmsl

right i better get off and get clothes sorted im so looking forward to this weekend


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Have a great weekend Kara xxx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

It's over for me.  AF has arrived.  

I feel all cried out - I can't cry about this - I just feel so repressed I don't know how to 'let it all out' anymore.

I feel so sad for my DS, I never wanted him to be an only child - this probably sounds selfish as I know I'm lucky to have him but I still can't help feeling sorry for him.  He climbed into bed with me this am and asked 'when can we have a baby?'  what can I say to that?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so sorry


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks kara   

How are things with you?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lola hun I'm so sorry


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lola ..so sorry its such a p off..when was test date supposed to be?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you Lola xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im sorry to hear of your Bfn lola


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the hugs.  I am feeling alot better today.  

I realise that what I posted yesterday might have seemed insensitive to some people - I know I am very lucky to have my son and he really is the light of my life.  I feel that what I have been through these last three years makes me appreciate him all the more.   

Sometimes I feel greedy wanting another child -  but I can't help it, it's nature I think.  

Miriam - test date was meant to be the 16th.  A few people have said to me that they bled before the test day and still got positives - but I don't want to give myself false hope.  I had mega sore boobs at the weekend  and was beginning feel quite hopeful but then the PMT hit and I started spotting.  You know your own body don't you?  I know that this is a period, end of.  I'm not trying to be deliberately negative - just realistic.  

Onwards and upwards....I think we are going to try and have a nice holiday somewhere before we think about another round of treatment.  

Good wishes to you all XXX


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi lola.. glad your feeling better today.. i know what you mean that we know our own bodys especially tho boobs bit ! but still test on fri just to be sure


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Lola

I'm so sorry to hear your news  

Take care

Moth x


----------

